

US Currency Re-imagined to Celebrate Ideas, Not the Dead - Shofo
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/28/7082169/us-currency-redesign

======
Duffless
The $50 note looks awesome. Although, overall the designs are not the most
practical looking. Have any of you seen the new Norwegian notes? ->
[http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/10/nor...](http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/10/norways-
new-banknotes-are-works-of-art/381240/)

~~~
quesera
Do you mean practical in the sense of anti-fraud capabilities, or in the sense
of likely-to-win-general approval?

I think the designs are really great. Norway's are great too.

I really wish Americans were more properly suspicious of tradition.

------
jgeorge
That currency is offensive to the increasingly large number of Americans who
do not or can not "work", or choose not to participate in the soul-destroying
crapitalistic exchange of slave labour for artifically-backed so-called
"currency".

(Please don't downvote me, I don't actually feel that way, but that's the
reaction I would expect from the current culture of the easily-offended.)

I rather like them myself, though I agree they're a little on the impractical
side. I do wish we'd consider something more radical of a design change one of
these days, if for no other reason than to at least make the current
counterfeiters have to go out and get new equipment.

------
Shofo
Yeah I really like the $50 dollar note and the designs overall, but I'd agree
they are not the most practical. I've seen those Norwegian notes, they look
great.

------
autophen
Needs more triangles.

